
Laptop, WiFi, wanderlust: the rise of the digital nomad - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/may/11/digital-nomads-work-technology-asia-cities-wifi
======
magwa101
Constant change can be exhausting. Routine is ok, it frees the mind for bigger
problems.

